# Abdominal seroma cavity



## jan g (Aug 26, 2015)

Any ideas on a CPT code for excision of a internal abdominal seroma cavity.  Patient had plastic surgery and this has become chronic.  I am looking at 49000, because it is more involved than CPT 10140.  Thanks for any help.


----------

